
Show HN: SEO Quotient – An SEO Analysis Tool - fspacef
https://www.seoq.com
======
wanda
You should amend your url validation to permit for websites using new domains
like, say, ".agency" and ".properties"

~~~
fspacef
That's a good idea, this is just our MVP. We're working to add new features if
you have more feedback email me - farhan@seoq.com

------
samil
i find it pretty useful. I would even pay a few dollars for more information
and tips on how to improve myself over the competitor.

